# BMX-Freilauf-welches Modell, wieviele Ritzel



## vvagi (10. Mai 2008)

wollte mir erst neues kettenbaltt kaufen, um leichter treten zu können. kettenblatt kann ich kein kleineres kaufen, wegen der bremse. ( ist im weg)

wisst ihr vielleicht einen freilauf zwischen 20 und 50  der gut ist????
und welche größe ich nehmen soll????? vorne hab ich 39 zähne.


----------



## Moppel-Häschen (10. Mai 2008)

Was haste denn für ne Nabe?
Kassette oder son billigen schraubfreilauf?
Und wenn Schraubfreilauf: Welche grösse bzw was hast du denn im mom fürn ritzel hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vvagi (10. Mai 2008)

amm. ja schraubfreilauf glaube isch  
amm. ja 14 ritzel und ich schätz mal dass ich mir 16 reintu...


----------



## RISE (10. Mai 2008)

Da schätzt du richtig.


----------



## lightmetal (11. Mai 2008)

ACS 16T Schraubritzel. 25 sinnvoll investierte Euro. FÃ¼r ~8â¬ gibts die Dicta, je nach Laune halten die aber auch mal gar nicht.


----------



## vvagi (12. Mai 2008)

ok danke. die acs hab ich schon gesehen. also reicht die oder....
ich meine ist das auch was gutes


----------



## lightmetal (12. Mai 2008)

Ja.


----------



## vvagi (12. Mai 2008)

ACS Claws 3/32 RHD

    * CrMo Freilauf mit Schraubgewinde
    * 1/2 x 3/32" Zähne
    * Gewindedurchmesser 14 und 15T ca. 31mm
    * Gewindedurchmesser 16, 17 und 18T ca. 35mm

was heißt das mit den zähnen?????
passt das auf mein bike????
http://www.boardx.de/cube-the-crimson-p-2038.html?language=de


----------



## lightmetal (12. Mai 2008)

Wieviel Zähne hast du denn jetzt?


----------



## vvagi (12. Mai 2008)

14 hab ich jetz......


----------



## lightmetal (12. Mai 2008)

Dann passt eins mit 16T nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel-Häschen (14. Mai 2008)

...ja weil dann die Kette zu Kurz ist
Aber die frage war doch was das heisst "1/2 x 3/32" Zähne"
Das sind nur das Maß, das du kennen musst, um zu wissen, ob deine Kette von der Breite und Gliedlänge her draufpasst...
Das ist aber glaub ich ziemlich klein und da passt bestimmt alles drauf...
Da du dir sowieso ne neue Kette holen solltest, würd ich empfehlen ne CoolChain von kmc oder so zu nehmen und da dann das Ritzel passend für zu kaufen...


----------



## Hertener (14. Mai 2008)

> ...ja weil dann die Kette zu Kurz ist


Und ich dachte, weil es ein 16T Ritzel nicht mit 31mm Gewinde gibt.


----------



## lightmetal (14. Mai 2008)

Moppel-Häschen schrieb:


> ...ja weil dann die Kette zu Kurz ist
> Aber die frage war doch was das heisst "1/2 x 3/32" Zähne"
> Das sind nur das Maß, das du kennen musst, um zu wissen, ob deine Kette von der Breite und Gliedlänge her draufpasst...
> Das ist aber glaub ich ziemlich klein und da passt bestimmt alles drauf...
> Da du dir sowieso ne neue Kette holen solltest, würd ich empfehlen ne CoolChain von kmc oder so zu nehmen und da dann das Ritzel passend für zu kaufen...



Na Gott sei dank hast du keine Ahnung.

14T und 15T Ritzel haben ein 31mm Gewinde während 16, 17 und 18T 35mm Gewinde haben.

Nun Schraub mal das 31mm Gewinde auf eine Nabe mit 35mm Durchmesser.

Die Größenangabe sowie die Frage danach ist absolut irrelevant denn entscheidend ist was auf die Nabe passt.


----------



## gmozi (15. Mai 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, weil es ein 16T Ritzel nicht mit 31mm Gewinde gibt.



Ja, da hast Du mal wieder was gelernt, gelle?  Wenns Gewinde nicht passt einfach ne längere Kette nehmen


----------



## Hertener (15. Mai 2008)

Ach ja, wer weiß schon, was alles gibt und was es nicht gibt?
Ich sehe mich schon vor der Himmelspforte stehen, Petrus macht auf, schüttelt den Kopf und deutet nach links zu einem Seilzug an dem ein chices Bastkörbchen hängt...


----------



## vvagi (8. Juni 2008)

hat sich erledigt... ich hab 16t und die kette passt immernoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

